# Total Taste Loss - Meds or Old Age?



## Dawgluver (Dec 1, 2011)

Talked to my mom tonight.  She said in the last 3 months, everything she eats has absolutely no flavor.  She was put on Asacol last January for Krohn's disease.  I recently read an article stating that old age dulls the tastebuds, and meds and med mixes can too.  I couldn't find any side effects from the meds she's on that diminish taste.  I did tell her to talk to her doctor.

I suggested using more herbs, spices, pickles, olives, vinegar, etc. in her cooking.  She likes chocolate milk, and squeezed a whole bottle of Hershey's chocolate syrup into her serving and still couldn't taste it.  She's all of 95 pounds and needs to eat, has all her teeth and marbles, and is an adequate cook.

Any ideas as to how to make food have flavor for her?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 1, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Talked to my mom tonight.  She said in the last 3 months, everything she eats has absolutely no flavor.  She was put on Asacol last January for Krohn's disease.  I recently read an article stating that old age dulls the tastebuds, and meds and med mixes can too.  I couldn't find any side effects from the meds she's on that diminish taste.  I did tell her to talk to her doctor.
> 
> I suggested using more herbs, spices, pickles, olives, vinegar, etc. in her cooking.  She likes chocolate milk, and squeezed a whole bottle of Hershey's chocolate syrup into her serving and still couldn't taste it.  She's all of 95 pounds and needs to eat, has all her teeth and marbles, and is an adequate cook.
> 
> Any ideas as to how to make food have flavor for her?



It's a combination of both, the last flavor is "sweet," meds and a mix of meds can cause a metallic taste that overrides everything and make it hard to taste.  Have her try each flavor separate from each and see if there is one she can taste better than the others.  Concentrate on adding that to each dish.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 1, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> It's a combination of both, the last flavor is "sweet," meds and a mix of meds can cause a metallic taste that overrides everything and make it hard to taste.  Have her try each flavor separate from each and see if there is one she can taste better than the others.  Concentrate on adding that to each dish.



Thanks, Princess!  I knew you would have first hand knowlege.  Great idea.

  I ran her through "Can you taste pickles?  Can you taste olives?"  Sad, just when she's wanting to enjoy food, she can't taste it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 1, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks, Princess!  I knew you would have first hand knowlege.  Great idea.
> 
> I ran her through "Can you taste pickles?  Can you taste olives?"  Sad, just when she's wanting to enjoy food, she can't taste it!



Hopefully Beluga Caviar is not the only thing she can taste!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 1, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Hopefully Beluga Caviar is not the only thing she can taste!



Yeah, that and Maine lobster flecked with gold leaf!


----------



## no mayonnaise (Dec 1, 2011)

Get her to smoke some marijuana that'll clear up all of her taste maladies.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 2, 2011)

Don't think Mom would consider that, but thanks!


----------



## no mayonnaise (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, doctors prescribe it to cancer patients for the exact same reason.  It's a lot better than the other random chemicals she's eating daily that are obviously hurting more than helping.

Option A)  Take medicine, lose ability to taste and all interest in food plus other side effects.

Option B)  Enjoy all foods immensely and gain necessary weight with no adverse side effects.

You present those options to anyone and I bet you every one of them choose option B.  It can also be eaten.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 2, 2011)

no mayonnaise said:


> Well, doctors prescribe it to cancer patients for the exact same reason. It's a lot better than the other random chemicals she's eating daily that are obviously hurting more than helping.
> 
> Option A) Take medicine, lose ability to taste and all interest in food plus other side effects.
> 
> ...


 
that's not true. 

you know, i could go for some chocolate milk right about now.

what were we talking about?   





lol, j/k dawg. 

my mil got the same way, with a diminished ability to taste things. we found she started to add way too much salt to things which was bad for her considering her heart, liver, and bladder issues. so be wary of your mom's diet even though she has to gain weight.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 2, 2011)

I hope you find a solution Dawg, my 96 yrs old Mum is a freak of nature she still puts a dab of channel behind here ears each morning then pencils her eyebrows, she will only eat Godiva chocs and Forman wild smoked salmon, I try to cheat but I just get a withering stare and a rather scarey raised eyebrow.
Ps tom in the late 60s she was a fan of sensi.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 2, 2011)

my mom was deathly sick over thanksgiving, w/high fever, malaise, and NO appetite whatsoever--couldn't get her to eat a morsel of anything.  she lived on liquids, including ensure, for days.  our doc remembered (back in the far recesses of his brain) an old-time remedy called "eldertonic" (i know, even sounds like snake oil, doesn't it?) and we decided to try it, right?  the tonic is basically a b vitamin and mineral supplement, plus appetite enhancer.  i now give mom one T. 1/2-1 hr. before a meal.  she hasn't refused a meal since.  her appetite is still not great, but she "can eat" and her legendary sweet tooth is back.  she now eats with seeming enjoyment again, petite fours, dobosh torte, florentine lace cookies, peanut butter m&ms and her old standby--jelly beans.  she separates out the black and red ones, which she doesn't like--s'alright, means she still has foods preferences, right?  the tonic is sold otc, unfortunately, and costs about $35 for 31 doses.  it states on the bottle, "a mild. effective way to take your vitamins and enjoy your meals again, for those who have lost their desire to eat due to age, illness, surgery or malaise.  quite a brazen claim, don't you think?  but so far, seems to be working when nothing else was....worth a try, dawg, no?....


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 2, 2011)

When my great-aunt was in nursing care and would not eat, we had to bring her "pony" bottles of beer. She would be served a beer 1/2 hour before supper. I don't know how they got her to eat the other meals of the day. I've heard Port or sweet wines do the same.

Marjuannia (sp) capsules (Marinol?) are available in Canada, not sure about in the States. Supposedly can help stimulate the appetite. 

My mother lost 30 lb in 3 months. She didn't have 30 lb to lose. She had to drink Ensure 2x/day plus her regular meals, which were what a toddler would eat. Nothing tasted good--she was on IV antibiotics and said everything tasted awful. 

I know that when I've had dogs that were "off" their food, I was told to give Vit B12 to try and stimulate their appetites and to feed foods high in Vit B12 (chicken liver comes to mind). Oregano was also suggested to stimulate the appetite. 

Good luck. Hopefully this is temporary.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 2, 2011)

Marinol/Megace is only available by prescription.  It does work, usually a last option by an MD when it should be the first!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 2, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> ...I recently read an article stating that old age dulls the tastebuds


While this may be true to some extent, here is one observation I can share.

During the summer months I find occasional work as a judge in various wine competitions around the country. Some of the other judges I work alongside aren't exactly spring chickens. Many are well into their 70s and older. There is one gentleman in particular I know who is in his mid-90s and still judges wine and has a fabulous palate and sense of smell.

So taste may well be one of those "use it or lose it" faculties.

Or at least I hope so.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 2, 2011)

Great ideas, guys!  I am definitely going to look into these!  Thanks!


----------



## GLC (Dec 2, 2011)

Loss of taste has indeed been reported as a side effect of Asacol. It is a very small number, about one-half of one percent of all people reporting Asacol side effects of all kinds. 70% of them were women. A third were over 60. That was an informal study, but taste perversion is an documented side effect and includes both loss of taste and metallic or bad tastes. 

There are, of course, other possible causes, a number of them being risks for the elderly. So it's worth making sure the primary physician knows of this and can screen for other causes. Loss of taste is far more serious than one would suspect. It can contribute to depression and, as you worry about, to weight loss. If the defect is one that affects the ability to even recall tastes, there can be no appetite, because there can be no imagining any pleasure from food. Those who have certain color vision defects report similar problems. Food looks horrible. And one aspect of loss of taste can be that all food has a "bad" taste. 

And you don't say if her physician has been informed. In the priority list for medical consults, a foodie forum is far from the top. Maybe she's one of the few unlucky ones who suffer this side effect. Maybe there's an alternative medication.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 2, 2011)

Interesting.  Thanks for the info, GLC!  Mom promised to discuss it with her doc at her next appointment.


----------



## blissful (Dec 2, 2011)

Loss of taste......I have two examples.

There is a cold remedy--OTC--a zinc nasal spray that affects taste and smell and I believe it was at one time taken off the market because the effects for some people were permanent.
I've used the oral spray cold remedy--OTC--zinc based and I can't taste anything for days after using it, or I should say, I don't like the taste of anything for days.

A co-worker lost his ability to taste foods (except milk). He had fallen in his garage and hit the back of his head on the cement. This was a permanent loss as far as I know. From reading about it, we found that there is a thin boney mesh that the nerves for taste are threaded through and a fall can sever those connections. The effects of losing taste caused him to be difficult, irritable and evil.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 2, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I hope you find a solution Dawg, my 96 yrs old Mum is a freak of nature she still puts a dab of channel behind here ears each morning then pencils her eyebrows, she will only eat Godiva chocs and Forman wild smoked salmon, I try to cheat but I just get a withering stare and a rather scarey raised eyebrow.
> Ps tom in the late 60s she was a fan of sensi.


 
Your Mom sounds like a character, Bolas. Smoked Salmon is one of my absolute favorite tastes. May she live another 50 years in good health!


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 2, 2011)

I lost my sense of taste after I broke my nose in a car accident. The only thing I could STAND for about 5-6 weeks were blueberry milkshakes. It wasn't expected that my sense of taste (or smell) would come back. My sense of taste and smell did come back--and are super sensitive. I can smell / taste rain, dust on a dirt road and recognize I have driven on that road, etc. And I CANNOT clean up dog bodily fluids of any kind indoors--outside, no problem, but inside, I'm dry heaving immediately (just the sight starts that reflex) (I know--TMI) and it can go to the next stage. Orange juice after I've brushed my teeth does that, as well as PB before noon. 

It is horrible when the DH isn't here and I have to clean up after a dog...funny, chicken poo doesn't do that to me. But then, I can also smell the town bbq 8 miles away if the wind is blowing the right direction...


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 2, 2011)

GLC said:


> Loss of taste has indeed been reported as a side effect of Asacol. It is a very small number, about one-half of one percent of all people reporting Asacol side effects of all kinds. 70% of them were women. A third were over 60. That was an informal study, but taste perversion is an documented side effect and includes both loss of taste and metallic or bad tastes.
> 
> There are, of course, other possible causes, a number of them being risks for the elderly. So it's worth making sure the primary physician knows of this and can screen for other causes. Loss of taste is far more serious than one would suspect. It can contribute to depression and, as you worry about, to weight loss. If the defect is one that affects the ability to even recall tastes, there can be no appetite, because there can be no imagining any pleasure from food. Those who have certain color vision defects report similar problems. Food looks horrible. And one aspect of loss of taste can be that all food has a "bad" taste.
> 
> And you don't say if her physician has been informed. In the priority list for medical consults, a foodie forum is far from the top. Maybe she's one of the few unlucky ones who suffer this side effect. Maybe there's an alternative medication.


 
The food has a bad taste was about which my mom complained. I was lucky if I could get her to eat 1/4 of a sandwich at lunch. And, things she always liked, "I don't like this, it doesn't taste good." It was so frustrating.


----------



## GLC (Dec 2, 2011)

The whole system of sensors and brain processing that makes up the senses is very complex. And the place of taste and smell in our lives is far larger than we first think. People who lose their sense of smell worry that they can't smell something burning. They can't experience another person closely. They can't smell their cologne, the smell of their hair, or even if their clothes stink. They can't fully taste food, as we understand from when we have a bad cold. More subtle, but ultimately devastating, they can't smell the world. As they walk down a street, one whole dimension is closed to them. I suspect we taste the world, too. Without thinking about it, it's a part of the whole picture we would miss if it vanished. 

When a sense is lost, it's common for "phantoms" to appear. Someone without taste may sense a nasty or metallic "taste." The some colorblind can't tell if a steak is raw or cooked. Some can't stomach spinach, because it's not green but looks like something every cowboy would recognize in the pasture. And then there's Synsepalum dulcificum, the berry that makes everything sweet for a while. It doesn't alter every flavor. They say Guinness tastes like sweet chocolate, and pineapple becomes so sweet you can hardly stand it. That's entirely different from, for instance, the scientist who recorded his experiences after radiation therapy on a cancer of the tongue that knocked out all taste. Tastes started coming back one at a time. Sweet was first. A vanilla milkshake was generic sweet. No other taste. 

Kind of gives you a new appreciation of being able to smell fresh bread, see the colors of a slice of rare roast beef, and taste an olive. Who would eat bread otherwise. It would be like eating styrofoam. I suspect a boiled potato would be pretty dreadful, and melted butter on it would just be some disgusting ooze. And you'd slap someone who served you bacon.


----------



## GLC (Dec 2, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> The food has a bad taste was about which my mom complained. I was lucky if I could get her to eat 1/4 of a sandwich at lunch. And, things she always liked, "I don't like this, it doesn't taste good." It was so frustrating.



And you have to wonder what's up.  Is she tasting it, but her brain is misinterpreting the signals?  Or is there no taste at all, and her brain is constructing a phantom, because it knows food _should_ have taste, but it's lost the memory of taste? 

When you start thinking about it, without taste, we're left with only the temperature and texture or food. And those just aren't very attractive on their own. Just lumps of stuff. It seems that, once humans are out of infancy, they need some powerful motivation to put anything into their mouths. (You over there in the corner! I heard that snicker.) For food, it's flavor and temperature combined. I don't think the texture is going to be pleasant without taste. We're pretty much done with the gum wad once the flavor's shot. I can't think of a single food item that I could offer someone who had no sense of taste that would be in any way attractive to them. I guess you'd load up their drinking water with sugar and vitamins. But we expect taste, even with water and don't like distilled water, which is what I suppose it would taste like.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 2, 2011)

Quite a few of my friends have complained over the years that "I have no taste". 

They are usually referring to my clothes or companions.

That part of "The human psyche" that makes up "taste" and "art" is missing in me almost completely.

It's a wonder that I can cook.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 2, 2011)

It has been 3 years since my mother was on IV antibiotics for 12 weeks/daily. Her appetite has greatly improved. I remember the doctor telling me that what she had experienced was wasting and we'd be lucky if she gained back 10-15 lb. She has gained back almost all of the 30 lb she lost (and is still mad at my brother and me for getting rid of the clothes she wore at that weight because she's had to get rid of her size 6-8 clothes and buy 12-14 again--we didn't think she'd wear those again). But it took a good 9-12 months before she started eating regular portions--rather than "kiddie menu" size. 

What was also frustrating about that time, was that one day she would eat something, the next time I'd serve the same dish, it didn't taste good. I was going on "she ate this, so I'll make this again." She does use a lot of salt. I don't salt anything when I cook for her and I put celery seed and Mrs. Dash out, but she usually demands salt. My dad always says that the food presentation is better than at a restaurant, so I don't think presentation has anything to do with it. 

What I have noticed the last couple of times I've been there, is she really likes Coke. My brother tells me not to buy it for her, but ... I do, she's 80. She usually wants it around 4:00 in the afternoon. When she does, she cleans her plate and often asks for more. I don't know if the Coke stimulates her appetite or not. She's not at risk re: diabetes, so I figure, if she wants a glass of Coke, she's 80, why not?


----------



## SherryDAmore (Dec 2, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I recently read an article stating that old age dulls the tastebuds, and meds and med mixes can too. I couldn't find any side effects from the meds she's on that diminish taste. I did tell her to talk to her doctor.


 
Would you mind defining "old age?"


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 2, 2011)

SherryDAmore said:
			
		

> Would you mind defining "old age?"



My mom's 78.   Not sure what the definition of "old age" is, Sherry!


----------



## SherryDAmore (Dec 2, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Not sure what the definition of "old age" is, Sherry!


 
Ha ha!  What I meant was what was _your_ definition of old age.  My Aunt will turn 103 next month - that's old.  

I'm 62 and my taste has diminished some because of the allergies meds I take.  The only thing that brings it back is Prednisone which is not good for me.  One thing that I have learned the hard way, is that all of the side effects of meds aren't always stated by the drug companies.  Talk to the doctor, but more importantly, talk to the pharmacist.  He will know about the meds.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 2, 2011)

SherryDAmore said:
			
		

> Ha ha!  What I meant was what was your definition of old age.  My Aunt will turn 103 next month - that's old.
> 
> I'm 62 and my taste has diminished some because of the allergies meds I take.  The only thing that brings it back is Prednisone which is not good for me.  One thing that I have learned the hard way, is that all of the side effects of meds aren't always stated by the drug companies.  Talk to the doctor, but more importantly, talk to the pharmacist.  He will know about the meds.



My mom can function briefly on Prednisone too.  She only uses it when she visits and wants to walk for brief periods of time.  She doesn't take it otherwise.

Her pharm is her best friend.  I did encourage her to see if there's a replacement med for her Crohns.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 2, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> It has been 3 years since my mother was on IV antibiotics for 12 weeks/daily. Her appetite has greatly improved. I remember the doctor telling me that what she had experienced was wasting and we'd be lucky if she gained back 10-15 lb. She has gained back almost all of the 30 lb she lost (and is still mad at my brother and me for getting rid of the clothes she wore at that weight because she's had to get rid of her size 6-8 clothes and buy 12-14 again--we didn't think she'd wear those again). But it took a good 9-12 months before she started eating regular portions--rather than "kiddie menu" size.
> 
> What was also frustrating about that time, was that one day she would eat something, the next time I'd serve the same dish, it didn't taste good. I was going on "she ate this, so I'll make this again." She does use a lot of salt. I don't salt anything when I cook for her and I put celery seed and Mrs. Dash out, but she usually demands salt. My dad always says that the food presentation is better than at a restaurant, so I don't think presentation has anything to do with it.
> 
> What I have noticed the last couple of times I've been there, is she really likes Coke. My brother tells me not to buy it for her, but ... I do, she's 80. She usually wants it around 4:00 in the afternoon. When she does, she cleans her plate and often asks for more. I don't know if the Coke stimulates her appetite or not. She's not at risk re: diabetes, so I figure, if she wants a glass of Coke, she's 80, why not?




why on earth would your brother want to deny his 80 year old mother anything at all that she wants to eat or drink that isn't obviously harmful to her health?  when (if) i ever get to be 80, nobody will be telling me i can't eat bacon, or sugar cubes, or drink wine, whenever i choose.  even if i am incompetent.  perhaps especially if i am incompetent.  i am not going out with a whimper....


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 2, 2011)

vitauta said:
			
		

> why on earth would your brother want to deny his 80 year old mother anything at all that she wants to eat or drink that isn't obviously harmful to her health?  when (if) i ever get to be 80, nobody will be telling me i can't eat bacon, or sugar cubes, or drink wine, whenever i choose.  even if i am incompetent.  perhaps especially if i am incompetent.  i am not going out with a whimper....



 Didja mean incontinent, Vit?

I agree. Once you get to a certain age, NO-one should tell you what to eat or drink.  Look at Bolas' 96 y. o. mum!  She subsists on Godiva chocolates and smoked salmon.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 2, 2011)

now there's a lady who knows how to live!  i'll bet she won't be denied--anything.  i think i'd like to take a page from Her book!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 2, 2011)

vitauta said:


> why on earth would your brother want to deny his 80 year old mother anything at all that she wants to eat or drink that isn't obviously harmful to her health?  when (if) i ever get to be 80, nobody will be telling me i can't eat bacon, or sugar cubes, or drink wine, whenever i choose.  even if i am incompetent.  perhaps especially if i am incompetent.  i am not going out with a whimper....



You know...if my Diabetics are going to be staying with us, instead of going home, I let them eat whatever they want.  They have orders for insulin that helps them out and it is one less thing they have to give up.  

Even Diabetics who are going home, if they want to eat what they like, no amount of "teaching" (nagging) is going to get them to change. Those who want to learn and follow I am more than happy to do the teaching, explain their diabetes, etc.

Also, if someone is in their 80's, reasonably good health, they are not going to become diabetic by eating ice cream at every meal.  When I get old I want to wear purple and red, I want to eat what I want...I believe if I do the same for my patients, that the good karma will come back to me when I need it.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 3, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You know...if my Diabetics are going to be staying with us, instead of going home, I let them eat whatever they want.  They have orders for insulin that helps them out and it is one less thing they have to give up.
> 
> Even Diabetics who are going home, if they want to eat what they like, no amount of "teaching" (nagging) is going to get them to change. Those who want to learn and follow I am more than happy to do the teaching, explain their diabetes, etc.
> 
> Also, if someone is in their 80's, reasonably good health, they are not going to become diabetic by eating ice cream at every meal.  When I get old I want to wear purple and red, I want to eat what I want...I believe if I do the same for my patients, that the good karma will come back to me when I need it.




as usual, you are practicing your enlightened and respectful worldview in your nursing work with patients, pf.  sadly, i'm sure there are precious few others in your profession who share your views or broadminded approach to practical nursing.  we should designate you as the prototype for how all nurses should treat their geriatric patients--with respect and compassion.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 3, 2011)

I love my old folks, I have never in all my life and multiple jobs, enjoyed my work as much as I enjoy taking care of them. Most of them are very sweet and grateful for anything we can do for them.  Even those that are chronically cranky can bring a smile to my face, just from their refusal to back down.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 3, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I love my old folks, I have never in all my life and multiple jobs, enjoyed my work as much as I enjoy taking care of them. Most of them are very sweet and grateful for anything we can do for them.  Even those that are chronically cranky can bring a smile to my face, just from their refusal to back down.



I am faxing you my mom, PF.  Thanks for all the good you do!  You should expect her sometime around 3 a.m.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 3, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I am faxing you my mom, PF.  Thanks for all the good you do!  You should expect her sometime around 3 a.m.




I'll set my alarm!


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 3, 2011)

Yup. I figure if my mom wants to drink Coke, she's 80. And, I buy it for her. She's so funny--when I come back from town, she'll ask if I happened to pick up any Coke...I always bring some home. The local gas station has the cheapest price, so I'll stop there and pick it up for her. And then she says, "don't tell your brother" when I pour her Coke. She can't have alcohol anymore, so I figure, if she wants a Coke, so be it. It is our cocktail hour--I split a Coke with her. 

A friend's mom started smoking again at 88. My friend was so upset 
(her mom had quit smoking when she was 27). I said, "if that's what she wants to do, let her do it. She's 88!"


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 3, 2011)

vitauta said:


> why on earth would your brother want to deny his 80 year old mother anything at all that she wants to eat or drink that isn't obviously harmful to her health? when (if) i ever get to be 80, nobody will be telling me i can't eat bacon, or sugar cubes, or drink wine, whenever i choose. even if i am incompetent. perhaps especially if i am incompetent. i am not going out with a whimper....


 
Because my brother is in denial and thinks that if my mother ate organic veggies, took probiotics, and didn't eat sugar, she would not have dementia. Wish it were so. I, on the other hand, buy her Coke and candy bars. And, I take her out to lunch for a greasy hamburger and a chocolate milk shake (with whipped cream on top) when I'm there.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 3, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Because my brother is in denial and thinks that if my mother ate organic veggies, took probiotics, and didn't eat sugar, she would not have dementia. Wish it were so. I, on the other hand, buy her Coke and candy bars. And, I take her out to lunch for a greasy hamburger and a chocolate milk shake (with whipped cream on top) when I'm there.



He doesn't know that we have been working on reversing Dementia and so far no luck...even at John's Hopkins and the Mayo Clinic.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 3, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He doesn't know that we have been working on reversing Dementia and so far no luck...even at John's Hopkins and the Mayo Clinic.


 Is Coke part of the protocol? Wish it could be reversed. I feed her blueberries every chance I get to no avail.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you for the comments about my Mum, about  8 wks ago she had a fall physically she was just a bit bruised as she fell on grass( she would then only use the walking frame inside as she said it was bad enough being seen with a stick) the fall did scare her and she went off her food. The doc prescribe a small shot of sherry before lunch and dinner, this did the trick.

Nb for obvious reasons the sherry was kept in her bedroom, after 5 days she asked for another bottle I gently said Ma dont you think you should take it easy, she laughed and said Darling I never drink on my own. Her two friends both in wheel chairs come to visit. My kid brother wants to bug the room
This is Mum at 93yrs


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 3, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Is Coke part of the protocol? Wish it could be reversed. I feed her blueberries every chance I get to no avail.



No, but it makes her happy.  That's the best thing!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 3, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Thank you for the comments about my Mum, about  8 wks ago she had a fall physically she was just a bit bruised as she fell on grass( she would then only use the walking frame inside as she said it was bad enough being seen with a stick) the fall did scare her and she went off her food. The doc prescribe a small shot of sherry before lunch and dinner, this did the trick.
> 
> Nb for obvious reasons the sherry was kept in her bedroom, after 5 days she asked for another bottle I gently said Ma dont you think you should take it easy, she laughed and said Darling I never drink on my own. Her two friends both in wheel chairs come to visit. My kid brother wants to bug the room
> This is Mum at 93yrsView attachment 12521



Oh, she is so sweet and beautiful!  I'd love the chance to sit and listen to her stories.  Hey, I can see the resemblance.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 3, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Yup. I figure if my mom wants to drink Coke, she's 80. And, I buy it for her. She's so funny--when I come back from town, she'll ask if I happened to pick up any Coke...I always bring some home. The local gas station has the cheapest price, so I'll stop there and pick it up for her. And then she says, "don't tell your brother" when I pour her Coke. She can't have alcohol anymore, so I figure, if she wants a Coke, so be it. It is our cocktail hour--I split a Coke with her.
> 
> A friend's mom started smoking again at 88. My friend was so upset
> (her mom had quit smoking when she was 27). I said, "if that's what she wants to do, let her do it. She's 88!"



you are a good daughter, cws.  your mom probably enjoys the cozy little conspiracy you two share.  and circumventing your brother's edicts is no doubt a kick for her too.  i know that if i'm still around in my eighties and want to smoke again, i'm gonna.  i am also lucky to have a daughter who wouldn't begrudge me smoking though she hates it, or marijuana either, even if it's still illegal....


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 3, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> A friend's mom started smoking again at 88. My friend was so upset
> (her mom had quit smoking when she was 27). I said, "if that's what she wants to do, let her do it. She's 88!"


Thats interesting we told Mum 2 wks ago we were stopping, she was pleased and said she may start again as its a proven fact that nicotine is a brain stimulant and wards off dementia.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 3, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Thats interesting we told Mum 2 wks ago we were stopping, she was pleased and said she may start again as its a proven fact that nicotine is a brain stimulant and wards off dementia.




i have a feeling that your mum is going to do as she pleases, period.  so long as you don't believe the nicotine/dementia connection, and start smoking again...

how are you and your wife getting along without cigarettes these days?


----------



## Timothy (Dec 3, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Thank you for the comments about my Mum, about 8 wks ago she had a fall physically she was just a bit bruised as she fell on grass( she would then only use the walking frame inside as she said it was bad enough being seen with a stick) the fall did scare her and she went off her food. The doc prescribe a small shot of sherry before lunch and dinner, this did the trick.
> 
> Nb for obvious reasons the sherry was kept in her bedroom, after 5 days she asked for another bottle I gently said Ma dont you think you should take it easy, she laughed and said Darling I never drink on my own. Her two friends both in wheel chairs come to visit. My kid brother wants to bug the room
> This is Mum at 93yrsView attachment 12521


 
Out and about, isn't that the best thing in the world? 

Good luck to each of you.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 3, 2011)

vitauta said:


> i have a feeling that your mum is going to do as she pleases, period.  so long as you don't believe the nicotine/dementia connection, and start smoking again...
> 
> how are you and your wife getting along without cigarettes these days?


Okay thanks mate, we visited Nurse Prune for more patches and chewee, I forgot to take the patch off last night I had a really bad dream involving Nurse Prune, Baconlube and a stirrup pump. I cant wait to tell her


----------



## Timothy (Dec 3, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Okay thanks mate, we visited Nurse Prune for more patches and chewee, I forgot to take the patch off last night I had a really bad dream involving Nurse Prune, Baconlube and a stirrup pump. I cant wait to tell her


Was there any black leather? This might turn into an....


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 3, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Was there any black leather? This might turn into an....


Sadly no Timothy she is a vegan.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 3, 2011)

My paternal grandmother died at the age of 99 from the complications of a broken hip. She smoked Camel straights from the time she was 16 until 3 months before she died. I think she died because they forced her to quit smoking when she was in hospital.  Not that I'm advocating smoking, but people die because of all kinds of things. I don't think my mom will die from having the odd glass of Coke. And yes, she likes the notion of pulling one over on my brother. He can be somewhat overbearing, but I love him anyway.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 3, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:
			
		

> Thank you for the comments about my Mum, about  8 wks ago she had a fall physically she was just a bit bruised as she fell on grass( she would then only use the walking frame inside as she said it was bad enough being seen with a stick) the fall did scare her and she went off her food. The doc prescribe a small shot of sherry before lunch and dinner, this did the trick.
> 
> Nb for obvious reasons the sherry was kept in her bedroom, after 5 days she asked for another bottle I gently said Ma dont you think you should take it easy, she laughed and said Darling I never drink on my own. Her two friends both in wheel chairs come to visit. My kid brother wants to bug the room
> This is Mum at 93yrs



What a sweet lady, Bolas!  She sounds like a real fun character!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks Dawg she has renewed her joie de vivre because she has formed a "bad boy" friendship with Shirley a retired Womens Magazine editor who will not leave her room unless she has put her make-up on and Evo short for Everard a 89 yrs old one eyed lothario.Yesterday when we visited the craft lady was their, she asked what games they would like to play at the Christmas party, Evo replied musical chairs


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 7, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:
			
		

> Thanks Dawg she has renewed her joie de vivre because she has formed a "bad boy" friendship with Shirley a retired Womens Magazine editor who will not leave her room unless she has put her make-up on and Evo short for Everard a 89 yrs old one eyed lothario.Yesterday when we visited the craft lady was their, she asked what games they would like to play at the Christmas party, Evo replied musical chairs



That is just so cute!


----------

